# Fairhaven Kidding Thread



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

So it's that time for me to be impatient! I have 5 does due, will just list the first 3 right now.
First is Daisy - best I can tell (thanks emlab:-() is January 29
Next is Chiclet due 1/31
Next is Pepsin due 2/10.

Think I will be a busy lady! Starting to skulk around the barn a lot already:roll:


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Good luck!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

My does are due around the same time and I'm skulking around the barn more already too! Good luck!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Good luck to you too!!! :hi5: I have a 2 day wrestling sectional thing for my son on the 30th - so I'm sure they will doe code on me and a couple will go then!:hair:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

They are looking great! What color buck are they bred to? Have they all kidded before?


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Salty - they are 2nd fresheners, bred to a cream colored buck out of Lakeshore lines. Threw black roan, brown and creams last year with a lot of length. Really want more does this year - soooooo think pink! I think Daisy is going sooner than I thought (the one I don't have a firm date on!) She dropped and her udder is filling. Still has her ligs, but today all the pregnant does were blubbering at her and trying to "breed" her. Darndest thing! Here are pics from today. I REALLY want her to go today or tomorrow. It will be "warm" - 30's - but then down in the single digits.
Think I will tell her I'm leaving town and maybe she will get to it!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good luck.

Looking good.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Wow she is looking close good luck


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

She does look close. Good luck, Nice looking does.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

AGGGGH. She is loving her power in driving me nuts! Nothing yet and I can still feel ligs. Just want her NOT to go in the next couple of days. Temps are supposed to drop into the 3 degree mark. Chiclet is due the very end of January and has not really developed that "ready to kid" udder - although she waited as a FF until she kidded to really get big.

I have wrestling conference with my son all next weekend. So they will BOTH go then. Oh well (I'd actually rather be home with the goats....... those conferences make me nervous).

I just keep checking - I am NOT in control - they are!:hammer:


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

I'm thinking Daisy will be tomorrow. Lost her ligs tonight, she's dropped and her udder is very tight. Still has an appetite, so I'm saying tomorrow. ... At least we will hit the 20 degree mark. It's been in the single digits, so i welcome the "warm" weather!


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

Any updates! ?! :-D


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Nada. Nothing. Zilch. Both are eating like monsters..... Chiclet had a little opaque white discharge, but very spunky as of feeding time tonight. Daisy looks like she could bust, but no discharge, pawing, or loss of appetite. Although if you offered Daisy a brick to eat during labor she would taste it gladly. I'm more of a lunatic than I was a week ago - the big wrestling sectional is the 30th - so they will probably both go then, at the same time.:hair: Daisy looks like she will EXPLODE. Watch her give me a single LOL.


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

checking in to see if there is any babies yet.


----------



## thegoatmama (Mar 19, 2015)

Wow, I'm going bonkers trying to keep up with all the kidding threads. :lol: so far so good.

Your girls are very pretty! How are things?


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

S-L-O-W...... (although impatience is my middle name!)


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

After a LONG day, Daisy kidded! Triplets 2 does one buck. I want to thank everyone here at TGS for posting their kidding issues. If not for all of the knowledge on this forum I probably would have lost everyone if I had not known what to look for.
Babies were stuck - at the pelvis. First one was a transverse/breech with her head back. When I couldn't feel anything at all after she had been in labor a while and her water broke and she stalled out I called the vet. Good thing too.
He had to go way in and sort out baby and pull them all.

Everyone is well so far - still trying to get everyone nursing. Here are some awful pics. Better ones to come when my mind isn't elsewhere!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

They are beautiful. Glad you had help and it is all okay.


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

:clap:arty::clap::birthday:


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

beautiful kids his forum has helped me with my goat's care also- glad you recognized the need for help and were about to save all the triplets and the mom-


----------



## thegoatmama (Mar 19, 2015)

Congratulations! :stars:
Good call getting your vet involved. :hi5:
I'm glad to hear everyone is doing well. Man, those ears are precious!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Looks like Chiclet will go tonight or tomorrow - can't find her ligs and she is strutted, starting to paw. Hope she has an easy kidding.....I think 1 or 2 for her.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

It turned out you had the correct due date for Daisy after all! Good work knowing when to call the vet! Do either of the does look like the keeper you were looking for?

Daisy's trouble must mean that Chiclet and Pepsin will have easy peasy births!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Yup! I think I see a keeper in there - thanks! Will post pics later and let all of you here see what you think.....Anyway, Chiclet kidded twin bucklings this morning, probably around 5 am when I was in the house. Did it all by herself, BUT for some reason didn't clean them and they were cold and flat when I went out. Doing well now after, immersion, coffee, Karo, rubbing, syringing, etc. One back out with mom, other in house for now, but hope to put him back out soon.....
Pics to follow.....


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

Isn't it funny how sometimes they will do fine cleaning and other times they just don't do it. Just never know what to expect from them do we.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

It's weird. she did fine all by herself last year - this year it's sure taking a while. I may end up with one bottle baby.....had to keep the smallest in the house a good while..... so here is a nice pic - both out with mom, one nursing one on the bottle for now.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Congrats! They are absolutely adorable!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cuties!


----------



## thegoatmama (Mar 19, 2015)

Frosty said:


> Isn't it funny how sometimes they will do fine cleaning and other times they just don't do it. Just never know what to expect from them do we.


Exactly. They sure live up to their capricious nature, don't they? "Nah, didn't feel like it this time." :hair:



goatblessings said:


> It's weird. she did fine all by herself last year - this year it's sure taking a while. I may end up with one bottle baby.....had to keep the smallest in the house a good while..... so here is a nice pic - both out with mom, one nursing one on the bottle for now.


I'm so glad they survived her inattention! You did a great job, they look perfect. :wahoo:What dolls. Very cute markings!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Thanks very much - and good luck with your kiddings this year!!! Lots of pics expected of course! Plan to pull up a chair and enjoyopcorn:


----------



## thegoatmama (Mar 19, 2015)

You're welcome! and thank you! I'm teetering on nervous/excitement lately. I made an order on amazon today to round out my supplies and it should arrive well before the babies. :greengrin:
:lol: you asked for it. Pictures will be a-plenty! :thumbup:


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

So Pepsin is digging her hole to China and has separated herself from her best friend. Ligs are gone but she isn't strutted yet. I predict tomorrow or the next day. Her due date is the 10th and she went right on schedule last year. 
Of course it is getting SO COLD here. It's not been an easy year. Really rethinking when and how many I want to kid next year......


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Leave it to a doe to kid during the coldest times. I hope and pray everything goes smoothly.
I remember a couple of years ago, we kidded a couple of does out during that bitter cold we had right after new years, it was some of the coldest air we've had, -9 w/c -30+, crazy cold. I honestly don't know how we got through that and babies stayed warm in the barn!


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

very cute babies


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Just checked Pepsin - she went off her feed tonight and has destroyed her pen with digging. Saw a definite kick, so babies not there yet. No ligs and hollow. Out back at about midnight for a check and a bottle feeding.......
Tomorrow I believe for sure. She is usually like clockwork on her 150 due date...... have all of the "warm"stuff ready to go - heating pad, hair dryer, etc. Hopefully tomorrow so they have 20 degrees instead of 8!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Soooo..... at the midnight check she had a long string of amber goo. I decided to camp out in the barn with her because it got dreadfully cold here and I knew we would lose babies if they didn't get dry and warm quickly. Went back in the house at 1:30 am to get some coffee and warm my toes - and I stepped in an inch of water. Floor flooded - got up cranky husband - cleaned up - stopped the leak. Back out to barn.....

She kidded at 5 am - twin bucklings - Got them warmed up - they have nursed a couple of times - checking every 3 hours or so - pics to follow after I get a couple of hours of sleep sometime today! Everyone seems to be doing ok so far - I just wish it weren't so cold!


----------



## thegoatmama (Mar 19, 2015)

Whoa, that sucks. I've woken up and stepped out of bed into an inch+ of water. Not fun.
Glad everybody's ok!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

So Lydia and Linnea are due March 21 and 23rd. Lydia is as big as a cow now . no kidding! The neighbor actually asked "What breed of cow is that out with your goats?" She had triplets as a ff and is constantly moaning. Must be a baseball team in there! Wish I could post pics, new program on computer I can't figure out how to load and attach! Linnea is a ff this year, but I think twins. Hoping the doe fairy will come.... need more pink!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

So I think Lydia is going to BLOW UP!!! She is so big poor girl, Linnea is large for a FF, so hoping for multiples for her so she can have an easier time of it. 10 more days to go.......


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Linnea and Lydia day 145 and day 143.......... getting bigger and bigger and bigger..........did I say bigger? Not full yet and ligs are still present... Next week for sure...Poor Linnea is so big for a FF......:hammer:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Babies!!!!! Linnea - our FF kidded twin bucklings (Oh where oh where is the doe fairy). Had to do some heavy duty pulling on the first, but got him out! Everyone is healthy - but she has no clue what to do. She likes them but nursing is a disaster so far. Still working - gave them colostrum in bottles. Working on poops too. I am "mom:" working with baby butts. They are healthy and eating and warm. arty: Just going to be a bit of work i think! Pics to follow. Just need to keep working for now.

Hoping for some pink from Lydia - she is the last one to kid. She is due the 23rd.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Congratulations! Hopefully mom will soon figure it out!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

She is doing much better!!! A pic of the boys. Getting colder today so I opted for coats!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Lydia is on day 149... up and down a lot! I predict at least triplets - just hoping for a smooth process....(oh and some pink!):laugh:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Thanks Karen! She seems to be holding out. I can still feel ligs and don't see any discharge - however, once she starts she goes fast. Doe code of course! Just want her to go ahead, she seems to have quite a few in there!:shrug:


----------



## melbah1 (Jun 28, 2013)

I hope it goes well!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Officially day 152..........:wallbang:


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Another day overdue......I am starting to worry.....she is SO BIG. She is still getting up and moving around, eating. I know she's got to have quite a few (she had triplets last year as a FF). Having a hard time not being concerned now.......but no goo and she is alert, although very uncomfortable.....:think:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Always tough. You can always talk to your vet.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

thanks Karen. I'm encouraged today. Seems like she has dropped and has started to pee a lot. We ALWAYS have holiday (Easter, Christmas Mothers Day etc.) animal stuff...... seems like she wants to keep up the tradition. I think as long as she seems alert and is happy I will wait a little longer........ at this point I just want her to have healthy babies!!! ( hopefully in the daytime):brickwall:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I hope she has them today so you can enjoy easter.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Thanks.......but not yet........I'm spending the night in the barn I believe. Just another "holiday to remember" :worried:


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

S T I L L .... W A I T I N G. Day 155. Stayed in the barn with her all last night. Up, down, paw , moan stretch- nothing.....So I had the vet come out. Good news is that the babies are fine (he did an ultrasound), and she is still eating and drinking and no ketosis. She is just huge. He gave her some lute and dex. Said her cervix was still very shut, so we decided to lute her. Hoping and of course spending the night in the barn again. Come on babies!!!!:crazy:


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Good luck! I hope she has some healty doe kiddos for you


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

thanks for the lovely thought of pink!!! Rare color around here this year. But of course at this point I don't care. Just healthy babies and healthy moms. Pink would be nice as an added bonus!!!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

AHA!!!! Finally around midnight she kidded. Quads!!!! I actually got a tiny bit of pink! 3 bucklings, one doeling. That makes our kidding season officially over! Final count, 10 bucklings, 3 doelings......WHEW..All done.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Wow...quads! So another buckling year? I had that last year...I'd like a couple of doelings this year!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Yes, at least we are swimming in bucklings this year! think it might be my buck - we will see, I have a new one coming this year! In the meantime, trying to work with feeding these 4. Two are quite difficult so far, but I'll be working on that! Hope the doe fairy has the directions to your place! She lost them to me! Good luck!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks! We should know soon :/


----------

